# My first Honey Hole in years



## quigsby (Oct 17, 2012)

Went out Sunday in Kankakee County and everything I know about morels went out the window. Found a spot with no elms, no ash , just grass, moss, and scrub bushes and I killed em, 6 lbs of mixed morels. Thought I died and went to morel heaven. Go get em boys and girls.


----------



## quigsby (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## dwak (Apr 16, 2013)

http://www.morels.com/forums/topic/frequently-asked-questions/

Picture posting


----------



## quigsby (Oct 17, 2012)

hey Dwak, I did exactly like the faq says and I get the ?


----------



## dwak (Apr 16, 2013)

What site are you using to host it? I use photobucket to host it and use the HTML option to link it to here. It post's the pic twice for some reason but it works at least.


----------



## quigsby (Oct 17, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8717622246/


----------



## quigsby (Oct 17, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8716502857/


----------



## dwak (Apr 16, 2013)

Dang, nice haul! And your mustache curls put mine to shame. Mine get all smashed and out of sorts while I sleep and I always trim them before they get that long.


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

Awesome, I bet that was a blast!


----------



## conquista (May 11, 2013)

quigsby ,

Flat ground? Sunny? Near the trees?
Illinois is so flat its hard to find sloped woods let alone with dead elms on them. I found one this morning after looking for two hours. How long you been at it?
Congratulations on a nice harvest!


----------



## hunt4life (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice!! that's what I talking about, those are ALL have nice size to them.


----------



## shroomdonger (Apr 15, 2013)

Best mustache EVER, good morel find too!


----------

